# Licenciement  suite



## LORADA (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Depuis ma lettre de licenciement remis en main propre le 17 août 2022 , je suis toujours en attente de recevoir mon solde de tout compte, et le reste. Le PE m'a dit, je vous paierai quand je voudrais. Ai appelé Paje Emploi qui me  dirige vers Prud'hommes,  appelle Prud'hommes qui me demande si dans mon assurance Habitation,  il n,'y aurait pas une Assistance Juridique.... Aucunement aidée,  je me demande si je serais payée un jour  d'autant plus que cela prend une tournure que je n'aime pas du tout  du genre accusations en tout genre....Bonne journée à toutes.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous aviez 15 jours ou 1 mois de préavis ?

Vous aurez pas d aide de Pajemploi il ne sont pas là pour régler les conflits avec les PE 

Suivant le préavis que vous avez a effectué on peu penser que le PE va attendre la fin du mois de septembre pour vous payer même si sa devrais être fait au dernier jour du préavis


----------



## LORADA (14 Septembre 2022)

15 jours . Mon contrat est terminé depuis le 31 août.  Il était indiqué salaire au plus tard le 5 du mois. Elle a  déjà gagné du temps en prévenant pajemploi de mon licenciement que le 8 septembre,  en revanche, on lui a versé le CMG, et moi j,'attends près de 1000 euros, j'ai imprimé mais dernière fiche de paie relatant tout ce qu'elle me doit


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, dès aujourd'hui envoyez un rar + un courrier simple. Courrier de mise en demeure de vous remettre le salaire, les papiers etc, sous 8 jours, et que dans le cas contraire vous vous verrez contrainte de saisir les instances compétentes, citez l'article de loi mentionnant les pénalités encourues par l'employeur pour non remise des documents de fin de contrat.

Allez voir votre directe de secteur. C'est eux qu'il faut appeler pour être bien conseillée dans les démarches.

N'attendez plus.


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Mon conseil: contacte ta préfecture pour avoir la liste des Conseillers des Salariés, ce sont des bénévoles mandatés par la préfecture.
Ils ont l'habitude d'intervenir dans les cas de litiges entre employeurs et salariés et sont habilités à le faire quand il n'y a pas de DP dans une entreprise (ce qui est notre cas). Ils ont donc l'habitude d'éplucher les Conventions Collectives de nombreuses professions ainsi que de trouver les articles de lois.

Le PE qui te réponds qu'il te paie quand il veut, légalement c'est faux: c'est une fois par mois à date fixe.
De plus si l'absence de solde de tout compte rime aussi avec détention d'attestation employeur pour le POLEmploi t’empêchant alors d'avoir tes ARE ça aussi c'est punissable par la loi de lourde amende pouvant aller jusqu'au paiement du salaire journalier du salarié jusqu'à la date de remise des documents plus des pénalités de retard.
Le bémol, c'est qu'il faut bien comprendre qu'un tribunal va juger mais ne va pas aller lui même prendre l'argent sur le compte. Un employeur qui s'acherne à refuser le paiement de ce qu'il doit obligera le salarié à solliciter un huissier (grace au jugement du tribunal sinon c'est impossible) mais dont il faudra faire l'avance des frais (remboursés par le coupable)... encore faut il qu'il soit solvable sinon...
Voilà pourquoi il vaut toujours mieux au départ faire en sorte de récupérer son argent sereinement car sinon ça peut être très long...


----------



## LORADA (14 Septembre 2022)

Impossible de joindre Préfecture.  Ne répondent pas. La responsable du RAM m'a dit: Estimez-vous heureuse,  si vous êtes payée.... C'est un grand vide.


----------



## Capri95 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !

Vous avez normalement une assistance juridique avec le contrat d'assurance de votre domicile.
J'ai un doute quand au fait que tout s'arrange à l'amiable vu comme c'est parti..
N'attendez plus faite un recours au prud'homme en référé ça ira plus vite !
Je suis furax quand je vois la réponse de la responsable du ram !👿💀
Elle s'estime heureuse elle ! quand elle est payée à la fin du mois ?? c'est quoi cette femme ( qu'elle aille vendre des frites dans les fastfoods)
Ce n'est pas un métier pour elle ! un peu d'empathie que diable !


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Tu peux sans doute voire par le site internet de la Prefecture.


----------



## LORADA (14 Septembre 2022)

Merci de votre réponse, je n'ai pas d'ordinateur  très difficile avec un Smartphone...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Re, c'est la directe qu'il faut appeler,  anciennement inspection du travail.  Tapes dreets sur votre smartphone. 

Votre rpe devrait et doit vous communiquer leurs coordonnées ! 

Quand à leur réponse  ? Nulle encore une fois.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Je vote pour Métal 😅👋🙌


----------



## isa19 (15 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
 si vous savez ou ce PE travaille perso j'irai taper un scandale la bas  et faire mise en demeure de payer sous x jours et de vous remettre tous les docs fin de contrat et cesine sur internet .  Bon courage.


----------



## Capri95 (15 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi métal..
Le soucis du moins de part chez moi et que la direect est injoignable, sa sonne des heures dans le vide, même quand tu appel pendant les horaires d'ouverture..


----------



## LORADA (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Je suis en train de rédiger ma lettre que je vais adresser au PE, en essayant de ne pas me tromper, étant donné les différents modèles. Je voudrais être nette et précise dans mes propos, car la personne cherchera par tous les moyens à ne pas payer. Dans la convention collective, il y a plusieurs articles.... 69, 125, 121.1 etc...


----------



## LORADA (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Si une d'entre vous a connu cette situation, je l'a plaint. Aujourd'hui 16 heures 35, coup de Klaxon devant chez moi. Je sors, la  PE sort sur le capot de sa voiture, une enveloppe marron, premier papier rédigé à l'ordinateur relatant un montant de 433 euros, je lui dis, ce n'est pas le solde de tout compte.  Réponse,  je vous ai envoyé votre chèque de salaire du mois d'août en recommandé par la poste. Réponse de moi-même : un solde de tout compte correspond au montant indiqué par PajeEmploi. Dommage que je ne puisse pas vous envoyer la photo du mot qu'elle m'a écrit. Alors, je suis allée postée ma lettre en recommandé avec AR. Et pendant ce temps-là   je n'ai pas de salaire. Si le reste des papiers est aussi informel et imprécis,  dans 1 an , je serai au même point. J'aurais aimé des papiers en règle. Mais apparemment , elle n'écrit rien avec un stylo, mais à la science infuse. Bonne soirée à toutes, et je remercie infiniment celles qui m'ont répondu.


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

elle te sonne en klaxon? mais quel manque de respect, bon courage!


----------



## VirKill (22 Septembre 2022)

Bjrs, de voir encore et encore de tels soucis de paiement de fin de contrat ça m'exaspère, les filles ont bien donné les démarches à faire, la lettre RAR de mise en demeure est de rigueur pas le choix, ce PE n'a aucun civisme ni respect, va falloir patienter pour le paiement dans sa totalité vu le déroulement , j'avoue qu'une personne neutre devrait itervenir entre l'assmat et le PE, y en marre de subir de tels problèmes.
Je n'ai jamais eu de retard de paiement, je compatie pour celles qui le subissent.
Bon courage


----------



## emmanou21 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, ça ne met jamais arrivé, je suis outrée, j'appellerai son employeur, sa famille, quelle honte, Pajemploi devrait réagir dans cette situation. La caf réclame bien un trop perçu, l'URSSAF devrait réagir, bon courage


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

La seule SOLUTION car il faut se débrouiller TOUTE SEULE c’est ce que JE ferais

Pas de paie pas de gosse et porte fermée. RIEN À FOUTRE DE LA PMI

MON FRIC 💰

Et je me déplacerais chez l’employeur pour lui demander mon dû et sinon je parle fort pour lui foutre la HONTE vis à vis de ses voisins.


----------

